# KST Goat Farm Kidding 2021



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

This year we have 17 does due to kid starting Dec through March.

First up we have Brownie due Dec 12 bred to William









Next is Meringue due Jan 1 bred to Marvin









Fudge due Jan 8 bred to William









Milk Chocolate due Jan 31 bred to Marvin








Flopsy due Jan 31 bred to William








Mable due Feb 2 bred to William








Betty due Feb 3 bred to Marvin








Wilma due Feb 4 bred to William








Peanut Butter due Feb 7 bred to Marvin









Mopsy due Feb 28 bred to Marvin


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Fern due Feb 28 bred to Marvin









Sue due Feb 28 bred to Marvin









Willow due March 1 bred to Marvin









Mae due March 1 bred to Marvin









Red Velvet due March 1 bred to William









Dark Chocolate due March 1 bred to William









Cream I don't know her due date. Bred to William


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

They are bred to Marven and William.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh...how exciting! 17 does ..you will be busy! That is awesome! Cant wait to see all the little cuties you have!!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my goodness that’s a lot of does. Marven looks just like my buck!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh my goodness that’s a lot of does. Marven looks just like my buck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very nice looking goats and bucks!
I especially love the markings on Fern, Mae and Marven!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

All your does are smiling at you. Probably thinking... "She has no idea what we gonna do to her".
Your bucks look very chuffed with themselves dont they?
Nice looking herd.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

All of your does look so awesome!! Mable is prob my favorite(embarrassed) Can't wait to see the little kids! Hope all goes for you and your does!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I forgot to mention most of them are boers but a couple are Boer Nigerian dwarf crosses, a boer LaMancha cross, and two LaManchas.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Those are some very pretty colors you have there. Just when you think you've seen all possible goat colors.  I bet you are going to get some really interesting colored babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I think Mae is my favorite looks wise her face is just gorgeous! That said you have a great looking herd and you’re going to have a fantastic kidding season. I can’t wait to see the baby pictures!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Brownie is due on Saturday so she could kid any day now. I will try to get some pictures of her this morning.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

This is Brownie this morning. I can still feel her ligaments but they are looser than the other girls.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I’m guessing one or two more days.
Good luck!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So many babies SO soon! You have some very pretty girls and William is so manly looking lol. I like him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Udder needs to fill more.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Brownies' ligaments are gone now. Her udder is fuller and she has mucus. I am pretty sure she is in labor.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Ooh I hope so!! Good luck!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Happy kidding!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Still nothing yet but her contractions are getting harder. I have been going out there about every half an hour. I would guess it will be about 6:00.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

So exciting! Good luck.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Well it's 6:00 my time...still waiting for baby pics:heehee:


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Bjorn and Brita. Born at 5:40.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Ohhhhhh sweet babies! Congrats!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Very very cute!! Congratulations!!:inlove:
Beautiful picture, is that you?


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> Very very cute!! Congratulations!!:inlove:
> Beautiful picture, is that you?


That is my little sister and big helper. Brownie is her goat.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations. And a beautiful picture.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! Great job Brownie! I assume it all went smoothly?


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Yay! Great job Brownie! I assume it all went smoothly?


Yep. It was funny, I just finished supper and I went out and did the pig and chicken chores then I went to the goat barn. My little sister met me there and she brought some aninal crackers. We sat down in the kidding stall and fed Brownie the animal crackers and about a minute later Brownie layed down and started pushing.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> Yep. It was funny, I just finished supper and I went out and did the pig and chicken chores then I went to the goat barn. My little sister met me there and she brought some aninal crackers. We sat down in the kidding stall and fed Brownie the animal crackers and about a minute later Brownie layed down and started pushing.


That was perfect timing!
Mental note, animal crackers bring on labour!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are adorable.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Awww they are so cute!!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Well after 5 days of doing night checks every 3 hours, Meringue finally kidded. She was due yesterday. She had a single doeling, Maeve.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look at her big smile. Like saying,. "mom I did good, right?
Such a beautiful kid and mom


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

She is sooo cute!! Congrats


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Fudge kidded this morning at 4:30. I showed up just in time at 4:00. She has a boy and a girl. Fredrick and Freida. I need to get some better pictures.
















So now it will be 3 to 4 weeks then the next 7 will kid.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Better pictures of the new ones.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aawwww!:inlove:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Wooohooo


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! Adorable kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Milk Chocolate kidded this afternoon. She had a buckling and a doeling. They are so soft and cute. Their names are Laertes and Ophelia.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So cute, the chocolate and milk faces! Happy cuddling!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Sorry I haven't updated this. Things have been a bit crazy. 
Tuesday night Feb 2, Mable kidded. Right on her due date. She had 2 boys Marcellus and Markus.
















Than yesterday afternoon Betty had triplets. 1 girl and 2 boys. Breanna, Bradley, and Brian.























So now we have had exactly 100 goats on our farm. And Brian is the 69 kid born on the farm.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww... They are all so cute! I love that fuzzy brown and white spotted one!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Soo cute! :inlove:
That’s a lot of goats to have had on the farm! And a lot of kids!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Flopsy kidded 2 girls. Feona and Flower .


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Now just Peanutbutter and Wilma left. The rest will kidd around March 1st.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations Flopsy! :inlove::inlove: Very cute!
Good luck with the next two!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Peanutbutter kidded Sunday afternoon. She had a single boy.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh so cute! Congrats! :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations on all these cuties! What a blessing!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Yesterday Wilma kidded triplet girls. Their names are Wendy, Wanda, and Willamena.
















And this morning at 5:00 after I did night checks every 2 hours, Crean had one big boy. He is 11.4 pounds. We named him Carlisle.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Wow, 3 girls and one big boy, all so beautiful! Congratulations to you and the moms!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I love all the names you picked! They all look great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Today was exciting. We got 8 kids out of 3 does but unfortunately one was stillborn.

Red velvet had a boy and a girl.









Then Dark Chocolate had a boy and 2 girls.








Sue had 3 girls but one was stillborn.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That was a big day! Congratulations on all the cuties! :inlove:
And so many girls!
So sorry about the stillborn one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Monday Willow, May, and Fern kidded.

Willow had 2 boys. Winston and Wally.









May had a single boy. Martin









Fern had 2 boys and a girl. Francis, Franklin and Francine.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So many beautiful little goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------

